
Google spreadsheets, now with discussions - avsaro
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2012/09/google-spreadsheets-now-with-discussions.html
======
brucehart
Google must have read my mind. I was just looking for this feature earlier in
the week. It surprised me that I couldn't add a comment to a spreadsheet like
I could in a Google Doc.

